# Pictures of Faith



## Steph_D (Nov 29, 2006)

She's better than she was when I first saw her, but she's still not like she should be.

We've got our first major winter storm coming since 2003. I wanted to get her out of there before it hit so she'd at least have a decent shelter and hay to munch on. I don't have the absolute best place with a fancy barn, but she's not tied and she's got shelter, food, and water. Oh, and hugs




:

I wanted to thank you all for your pm's, emails, posts, and offers to help. This is THE best place to come for any kind of horse. It might be a miniature horse forum, but size really doesn't matter here.


----------



## Miniv (Nov 29, 2006)

There is No QUESTION she's in a better place!!! People have to be blind not to see the ribs, her hip and backbone sticking out! Geez!

How old is she, do you think?

From the old sore on her back, did someone try to ride her? :new_shocked:

She looks like she's going to be a beautiful little gem.......a "diamond in the rough". Looking forward to seeing pictures of her in about 2 months. Bet she'll look like a completely different animal!



:

MA


----------



## Steph_D (Nov 29, 2006)

Yep, that's a saddle sore :no: My cousin lives right across the highway and she'd tell me about them riding her all the time. They were actually using "broke to ride" as a selling point. The last time she was ridden (probably with that huge sore) she layed down on the lady.

Would you believe that the sheriff went out there and didn't think anything was wrong with her?



:

She's supposed to be about 2 years old, maybe a little less. As soon as I can have a vet look at her, I'll have him check for me.

LOL, that's the second time that someone's told me about her being a diamond in the rough. Even if she was the ugliest horse ever, the way she acts with us is priceless



:


----------



## chandab (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks like she's found the right home at just the right time. Can't wait to see the progress photos to see how she's coming along over the next several months.

I love her markings (at least what I can see of them in the one side shot).

I don't know why, but she reminds me of my "little boy", Rebel. [i raised Rebel from a foal, he is now over 16H as a coming 4 year old. He's an AQHA gelding.]

Rebel:






[picture taken June 2006 - it's kind of a dark picture, but you can still see him]

And, just because it's cute, here's a baby shot:


----------



## Steph_D (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh my goodness, Rebel is gorgeous! I'll try to get some better pictures in the next few days. She's got a huge blaze that I just love, and beautiful eyes.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 30, 2006)

awww look at her!!! im so happy you have her. i bet now that shes eating well she gets taller. i love her



:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 30, 2006)

You persevered and won! Hurrah! Is that little girl a family member? Horse and child look very happy already. Can't wait to see future photos.

Marsha


----------



## Steph_D (Nov 30, 2006)

Marsha Cassada said:


> You persevered and won! Hurrah! Is that little girl a family member? Horse and child look very happy already. Can't wait to see future photos.
> 
> Marsha


That's my 10 year old daughter, Courtney, in the picture. She's so happy.

We've had a major cold front pull through with a lot of freezing rain, sleet, ice, and the snow is to come. It's the worst we've had since 2003 or so. I'm so glad to see that Faith is staying in her shelter like a good girl. She knows that it's a good place to be, instead of getting cold and wet



: And it's a lot better than the shredded tarp that they had for a shelter. I don't have actual stalls, but this is a garage type thing off the side of our shed. I figured if the draft horse that wandered up here could fit in it, she could for sure.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 30, 2006)

Steph_D said:


> Yep, that's a saddle sore :no: My cousin lives right across the highway and she'd tell me about them riding her all the time. They were actually using "broke to ride" as a selling point. The last time she was ridden (probably with that huge sore) she layed down on the lady.
> 
> Would you believe that the sheriff went out there and didn't think anything was wrong with her?
> 
> ...


oh my gosh if the age is right no wonder she layed down on the lady, she should not be ridden that young!!! i hope for her sake your vet finds that she is a little older if they have been riding her long enough that she is "broke to ride"... poor girl!! she is so lucky that you got hold of her!!!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Nov 30, 2006)

She is beautiful. Definitely a diamond in the rough.................she will be much better off with you then where she was. Keep us posted.



:


----------



## lilfoot (Nov 30, 2006)

Faith



: What a wonderful name for her!!

She is very lucky you took the time to get her out of that situation.

:aktion033: Hip Hip Hooray to you Both :aktion033:

When you have time....would love to see a pic of her face...the eyes tell us sooo much.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Nov 30, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]You are awesome Steph! :aktion033: :aktion033: Your daughter already looks very attached. Faith is very pretty and I can't wait to follow her progress as she puts some weight back on.



: She was waiting for you to rescue her and that's why she acts the way she does... She is saying thank you! Please keep us posted! Thanks for sharing the pictures. Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## virginia (Dec 1, 2006)

You have done a wonderful thing, bless your little heart and Faiths too.

Ginny


----------

